# Where can I buy cheap melamine??



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Tried B&Q and homebase but wondered if theres anywhere cheaper, maybe online?

Ta Kay.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

builders yards might be cheaper. If you save a fiver buying it online you'll lose another fiver on delivery.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

the cheapest ive found shop wise is wickes...ive just built 2 4 x2 x2 vivs out of white.the wood cost £13.00 per 8 x 2 length so each viv inc wood,glass runners and vents has come to a grand total of about £60

bargain me thinks


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Look hard enough and you can buy ready made 4/2/2 vivs in any colour for £80. By the time you've factored in your time in build them...

Plywood is a cheaper option (8/4 sheets) but doesn't look as nice - fine though if they are in a reptile room rather than a living room.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

b n q always been the best i can find ! its really not that much cost me £20 in wood to make a 3x18x18 !!


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Most timber merchants will sell melamine faced board, along with plywood and other types, and will cut it to size as does B&Q. They do not always work out cheaper though, as I found out when buying some MDF for a corn snake rack.


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, thanks for replies. Am building a whole reptile room so need alot, if it was a couple of stacks, I agree it would woulod be cheaper to just buy a stack. Thanks alot x


----------

